#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Online Video chatting application in java

## priyanjan

Hi ,
For my major project i have 7 months in hand.
I have decided to make a video chatting application using java (like yahoo messenger or skype)
with features ,
Authentication of user name and password before logging inone to one online video chatting .Conferrence video chatting.Option to add friends (added friends visible when online).Sharing of files or sending and recieving of files.If possible more features (Please suggest)Please help how to accomplish above tasks.
I have Not decided whether to use swing gui for desktop (like yahoo messenger) or to use web browser for the application to run on , Please suggest which would be better choise .
Do i need to use Java Media Framework ?
What else i need to study ?
Presently i know java swing , core java (not everything as java is very vast) ,JDBC , JSP , Java Servlets , Struts 2 (basic) .
Please provide a link of book which can help me of available to download free. [I have no money :-( ]
Waiting for the help.
Thanks ..





  Similar Threads: Java Engineering Major Project: Intranet Chatting System Java application : Inventory Java application : Tax calculator Online  Shopping cart for Android application JEE Advanced 2013 online application & registration forms

----------


## shekhardamle

study jmf2,1.e  u will get video conference ideas

----------

